# How do you cut rebar?



## Pondo13 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes & Yes!

A reciprocating saw works fine (remember your eye protection though!) and the store you purchase from should cut it for you.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

my son just had the same problem with his stockade fence,, he used the landscape posts, stumbling on the name, someone can help, green metal posts, assorted length sizes, he drove them down next to the posts, screwed them in, fence looks better then you could hope for. Its a new home for him, trying to buy some time till he can replace the posts and fence, he got them at home depot, about 4-$5 a piece.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Use an old beat-up circular saw wih a metal cutting blade...cut 5/8 thru get both side ridges and snap. If you want to go the rebar route.

You will save time and $$$$


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like a good temporary repair. 
Just let Me ask DO YOU HAVE A UNDERGROUND ELECTRIAL SERVICE.
because here in some new development's they run underground supplies to the houses. they run two supplies straight up the property line then split to the house's. I don't know much about where your located just wanted to post this because of the re bar. BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Rebar is pretty hard on sawzall blades, even ones for metal. They'll do it, but they don't last very long. That's the last way I'd cut it. The suggestion of a metal cutting blade on a circular saw or angle grinder is the way to go.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

buletbob has a good point about digging or poking into the ground...know whats there? Many areas have a # know before you dig..check the front of your phone book.

what kind of fence. and how is it sagging.. can you post a pic?

migh be some other ways to skin this cat...(i'm a cat lover...thats just a ol saying that had to do with polecats...)


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Rebar is pretty hard on sawzall blades, even ones for metal. They'll do it, but they don't last very long. That's the last way I'd cut it. The suggestion of a metal cutting blade on a circular saw or angle grinder is the way to go.


I'll second that - at $4/blade, and the blades are pretty much toast after one cut, that will get expensive.
Don't know about a metal cutting blade on a circ. saw - I personally wouldn't want all the metal dust getting into my saw. 

Head to a construction equipment rental store and rent a rebar cutter/bender. It'll cost you less than $20/day.

Mac


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I have used standard steel T bar fence posts, driven down beside the old wooden fence post.
A loop of #9 fencing wire, wrapped around and twisted will secure them together.
Don't forget to turn the wire ends back, to avoid nasty injuries!


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Big Bob said:


> Use an old beat-up circular saw wih a metal cutting blade...cut 5/8 thru get both side ridges and snap. If you want to go the rebar route.
> 
> You will save time and $$$$


Old beat-up circular saw... don't use your nice new worm drive..

I have a couple old ones I call "roof saws" If they fall off a roof I might cuss because I still need it on the roof.. not because I damaged some good equipment.


----------



## handyandy22 (Aug 9, 2008)

We tend to use star pickets to fix this problem. Don't know what you guys call them but they are used in farm fencing and support the barb and plain wire.

http://www.brenniston.com.au/images/uploads/General Safety/M69.165.jpg

Don't even need to tie to them just bend the fence back and sink them in on the sagging side. Leave about 2 foot out of the ground. Obviously can't do this if the old fence has been cemented in.

Cheers


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

A chop saw with metal cutting blade. Or an angle grinder. The angle grinder is faster but the thin disc wears out faster.


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

DUDE! said:


> my son just had the same problem with his stockade fence,, he used the landscape posts, stumbling on the name, someone can help, green metal posts, assorted length sizes, he drove them down next to the posts, screwed them in, fence looks better then you could hope for. Its a new home for him, trying to buy some time till he can replace the posts and fence, he got them at home depot, about 4-$5 a piece.


I thought of what you called landscape posts. I have seen them. Perhaps this would be a better idea than the rebar, since I wouldn't have to cut it, and it would look better.

FW


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

buletbob said:


> Sounds like a good temporary repair.
> Just let Me ask DO YOU HAVE A UNDERGROUND ELECTRIAL SERVICE.
> because here in some new development's they run underground supplies to the houses. they run two supplies straight up the property line then split to the house's. I don't know much about where your located just wanted to post this because of the re bar. BOB


No underground service. The fence is in the back yard. I was thinking that maybe i should call the 1-800 dig phone line before I pound anything into the ground. When the fence was originally installed, various utility lines were marked off in the street, but none in the back yard, so I guess we are clear.
I had run an underground feed to the garage a long time ago, but it has since been disconnected.

FW


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey guys;
Thanks for all of your great help/advice. I think I'll go to my local HD on Monday (I don't shop there on weekends) and see what I can get. I like some of the alternate methods you suggested, which would negate the need to cut rebar.

I don't own a circular saw, just the bran-new DeWalt recip. Thinking about it, I probably don't want to use my newest tool on such a job.

Whatever method I choose to shore up this fence, I think I'm going to need a sledge hammer to pound the posts into the ground. I don't own one, but thought I might be able to rent it for the day.

On the safety side, I always wear eye protection, and will use the phone number for digging. I am fairly certain that there is nothing buried, but then, who knows. The house is 80 years old.

FW


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Jan 31, 2008)

Big Bob said:


> Old beat-up circular saw... don't use your nice new worm drive..


As this is a DIY forum, I tend to gear my advice for folks who may not have tons of tools, ie, multiple circ. saws...

Mac


----------

